# Video Memorial for Simon



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Garry,

I think there's an error in the access link. I'm sure you will be getting helpful suggestioins shortly. I am looking forward to seeing your film.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I posted the correct link to the video. Sorry, could not figure out how to actually embed the clip here.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a wonderful loving tribute to Simon, it bought tears to my eyes, he was very loved. Love the music too!! He was a handsome boy.
Thankyou for sharing your video of his life.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

That was beautiful, Garry. Today happens to be the birthday of our late golden, Jodie. She would have been 14 if she hadn't succumbed to the same illness that Simon did. My thoughts are with you and your family. He was a lovely dog.


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

A beautiful video for a beautiful dog, I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Beautiful, Simon was a gorgeous boy and you can clearly see how much he meant to you all. Sorry again for your loss.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Shedding tears here , too, for your loss. A beautiful tribute to a beautiful friend. He had a love filled life with you.. Gentle hugs for you during this time. I am very sorry.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was beautiful. And in every pic with you or your family you all had great big smiles, Simon gave you so much happiness.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

Garry,

My computer is not streaming the video appropriately right now but I am looking forward to watching your tribute to Simon.

Chris


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

That was a wonderful tribute to a beautiful dog. I can see that Simon was a very special dog, in his eyes. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

Here are some really nice poems about dogs....

http://www.rainbowbridgepoems.com/loss-of-a-heart-poem.html

http://www-hsc.usc.edu/~cypert/dick/dogpoems.html


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I finally got my computer to work. This is a beautiful tribute to a very beautiful dog. It is something to treasure. Thank you for letting us get to know Simon.


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

What a beautiful and moving tribute to a stunning dog! Tears in my house!!!

I hope you can open your heart one day to another golden.... best thing I ever did!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Beautiful tribute to a beautiful boy!!! What a wonderful life he had with you!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That was very nice. Simon was a beautiful golden, he obviously had a very special place in your family's heart. I'm so glad you shared this here.

:heartbeat


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

What a wonderful video composition to pay tribute to Simon with. May your memories prevail and ease the pain of loss. Having been there myself when we lost our girl to cancer I can identify with your feelings.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Garry, Simon looked so happy from the first day home until his most recent pictures. May your heartbreak ease with each passing day, replaced with smiles for the precious memories. Simon will have met my Cody, Keeper of the Fridge at the Bridge, so he won't ever by hungry....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Simon*

What a beautiful tribute for a beautiful dog.
Your video was so beautiful it brought tears to my eyes.
Simon was truly special.

Simon will be waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge.

*I hope when you heal a bit, another Golden Retriever will fill your loving hearts!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That was lovely - a great tribute to a great dog.

Run free Simon, play with your new friends and sleep softly


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

Just saw your video.... how AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Your Simon reminds me a lot of my Jean-luc.... and now my Jean-luc, Jr. 

I've got some video of Jean-luc I need to post up one youtube when I get a chance. 

It is clearly easy to see how much you loved your Simon. 

My condolences once again.


----------



## MyBaileyGirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow you did an absolutely amazing job on the video! I couldn't finish watching it because of the tears...I hope the days start to get better for you soon.


----------

